# non-resident ccw for PA and NY?



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

ok quick explanation, I have two sisters, if you havent guessed yet one lives in PA and the other in NY. ok i'm the crazy guy who doesnt like to travel without a pistol, as i'm sure someone on here would agree. I'm curious if anyone knows if PA or NY issue non-resident ccws? Or if one does and not the other, or if you get one that the other state honors also. please help me out here.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Handgunlaw.us


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

No good news for you in NY. Non resident permits are not issued, nor are any out of state permits honored. This place would be very different should that national carry reciprocity bill be signed into law...


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

Pa. issues to non residents. It's easy to get. You have to do it in person.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Also keep in mind under the circumstances you're using' FOPA would'nt apply either.

Leave the guns home.

AFS


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Bother. In reference to my NY non-resident permit comment above, reading Handgunlaw.us points out that you might be able to get one if you happen to principally work in NY, even if you are not a resident. From a practical standpoint however, no dice.

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/newyork.pdf


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

PA does issue non resident permits but you usually have to be able to obtain a carry permit from the state you live in first. Take for instance me, living in the PRNJ, the chances of getting a NJ permit are slim and none so I wouldn't be able to get a PA permit. As far as reciprocity, I can tell you NY does not honor any other states permit. Check out Handgunlaw.us.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks guys you all have been helpful


----------

